# Christmas money, Maybe a new gun???



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

I got 450 cash + a 200 dollar visa gift card. Im looking to buy a 22-250. or a .223. My dad would be the one who purchases it since im not old enough. Does a person need a special permit for an ar-15? anyways id like to buy a rifle used or new for around $500 maybe more but nothing topping $650. Again used or new. Any and all suggestions would be helpful. Thanks

Id like to shoot .22lr out of it to but im not sure how much extra that would cost.

I actually think i just read its illegal for a minor to even possess a pistol or military style gun! So if thats true that would mean a 22-250. Anyways if anyone could verify the law about the possession that would be awesome.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

bumpage.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

forget the AR style rifle and go for a bolt action. Savage makes a decent gun for that price range. You could get 22-250, 223, 243 or maybe 204. Can not shoot 22lr out of any of them. 22lr is rimfire, all others are center fire. Never mix ammo in guns.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Does anybody have any specific ideas? If its a bolt action its going to be a 22-250. It will probably be synthetic or something that can take snow.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

get the stevens 200. their about 300.00. it will serve you well for your needs.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

i think for the money i can spend i can find alot better than the stevens.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Remember i can buy used and i need to put a scope on the gun if it doesnt come with a decent one... so the stevens would end up being 450 bucks or more... Find a used savage with scope maybe? Also what is the rifle twist stuff? The tika 3 lite has 1 and 14" twsit rate.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

savage is a stevens :wink: hey, it's your $$


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

bearhunter said:


> savage is a stevens :wink: hey, it's your $$


I know but its ugly as hell lol...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

For a guy starting out like you, I'd buy a new Stevens 200 over a used gun. I don't own one, but I would consider it. Every person I have EVER heard who has owned one, loves it! And ones that I have heard who have gotten rid of them, wishes they wouldn't have. Who cares if they are ugly, the coyote doesn't give a crap what the gun looks like.

I am kind of in the same boat as you with Christmas money. Except that I only have 1/2 the amount you have! But I am looking at getting another caliber, and want to keep the gun cheap, switch the scope off my .243, and then put the Ruger 243 away and save it for my son.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

the twist rate is how fast the bullet spins in the barrel if im right, so 1 in 14 would be 1 turn in 14 inches, why does it need to be a 22-250 if its a bolt, and before we pick the caliber, what all will you be shooting and whats your range, if your only going to make 100-200 yard shots a 223 will meet that easily, on the flip if your going to shoot maybe up to that 300 you might want the 22250, and say if your only shooting coyotes any of the calibers will work, but if their might be some foxes every now and then you might not want a 22 250 or 243, but maybe lets say you plan on deer hunting to in the next few years, a 243 would be a great gun, and who cares how ugly the gun is, if it gets coyotes that dont matter, and im sure you could get an aftermarket stock


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I would like to have the option to touch one at 300-400+ yrds. I'm more than likely going to head to my home town of minot,ND in the summer and try a pluk a few yotes out there. I have a deer rifle covered, I have a .270 and hunt deer in Drake,ND. I know the .223 is cheaper on ammo but i wont be shooting a ton. Whatever gun i get i need to pick up a scope also... I really like the looks and reviews of the tika 3 lite but id have to find something used. Im going to head to cabelas tomorrow just to scout ill come back and tell ya what i saw. I know my dad has shot some deer with his 22-250 that he released to scheels for extra cash before i was ever a hunter.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

So,you ask for advice,then don't like it.Go buy what you want then. :eyeroll:


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

I would love an AR but i believe its illegal for a minor to posess one and i hunt without my dad... Im taking everyones advise into consideration, i dont see where you think im not listening...


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I went through the same thing last year asking these guys questions about guns and scopes. They all gave me great advice, and I ended up increasing my price range a few hundred bucks. I ended up getting a Savage Model 11 .223, with a Nikon Monarch 4-16x42 scope. I guess it's not the coolest looking set up ever, but it's really accurate, and fun to shoot. I love that scope at night too, it's very clear, and has good eye relief. If you go to Cabela's just tell them your price range and what you are planning on hunting and I'm sure they will have a few good rigs for you to look at.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

jonnyr7 said:


> I went through the same thing last year asking these guys questions about guns and scopes. They all gave me great advice, and I ended up increasing my price range a few hundred bucks. I ended up getting a Savage Model 11 .223, with a Nikon Monarch 4-16x42 scope. I guess it's not the coolest looking set up ever, but it's really accurate, and fun to shoot. I love that scope at night too, it's very clear, and has good eye relief. If you go to Cabela's just tell them your price range and what you are planning on hunting and I'm sure they will have a few good rigs for you to look at.


will do. Do you know if it is illegal to possess a ar-15 if your a minor in minnesota? I think it is... If i get a 223 id love an ar-15.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

bumpage. Also are any of you part of another forum that might be a little more active than this one? But focus on gun talk lol cuz this is important. I really wish someone could clarify the ar-15 thing.


----------



## .243hunter (Dec 28, 2009)

I will have to agree with the savage or stevens they may not look the best but they will be the best bang bor your buck. Looks aren't everything it is what you will get after the shot. They are both great guns and i dont think you would be able to tell the shooting difference if you put the "Savage" name on Stevens guns. I would say stay with the bolt action though. AR's are sweet guns and fun guns but you will be able to do more accurate shooting out of a bolt action.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

.243hunter said:


> I will have to agree with the savage or stevens they may not look the best but they will be the best bang bor your buck. Looks aren't everything it is what you will get after the shot. They are both great guns and i dont think you would be able to tell the shooting difference if you put the "Savage" name on Stevens guns. I would say stay with the bolt action though. AR's are sweet guns and fun guns but you will be able to do more accurate shooting out of a bolt action.


thank you. this post has sealed the deal, the ar is not happening. Im going to try to zero in on a 250 and and what kind. You all say savage, anything about tikka? sako? used guns? But another vital part is i will need a quality scope, any suggestions?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Savage Edge/Axis Combo. $399. Comes with 4-12 Bushnell. It's a cheap feeling gun that shoots really well. Also has a drop out magazine for faster loading/unloading


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Kelly Hannan said:


> Savage Edge/Axis Combo. $399. Comes with 4-12 Bushnell. It's a cheap feeling gun that shoots really well. Also has a drop out magazine for faster loading/unloading


cheap feeling?? another thing, what is a good twist rate for 22-250?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't like synthetic stocks for starters. But this one felt small and like plastic. But I have read very good reviews for the performance on the gun.

Not very familiar with 22-250. From what I've seen 1 in 14 is normal. I haven't seen a 250 that didn't shoot good. Don't over look a 223 or 243. If you ever plan on Deer hunting the 243 will do a good job for both. I really like mine.


----------



## bobt (Oct 1, 2008)

if you go with the tikka get the hunter with the wood stock. the synthetic stocks are to thin and will not hold point of impact. had the syn in .243 and got rid of it. about a year later picked up a .243 hunter and it will shot less than a inch @ 300 yrds right out of the box. bob.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

bobt said:


> if you go with the tikka get the hunter with the wood stock. the synthetic stocks are to thin and will not hold point of impact. had the syn in .243 and got rid of it. about a year later picked up a .243 hunter and it will shot less than a inch @ 300 yrds right out of the box. bob.


can someone answer these ?'s because im going to look tomorrow and want to know what to look for. Does snow harm wood stocks like the tikka hunter? Also what is a good twist rate for a 22-250??


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

bump for those ?'s.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

bump as im going shopping tomorrow and dont know what a good twist rate is for a 22-250. and does the wood effected by snow?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Also when people say 22-250s where out their barrell faster how does this happen? Should i be worried about it in a used rifle? I know I dont do a ton of shooting, and i have never heard of wearing out your barell...


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

don't worry about twist rate unless your planning on shooting LONG distance. most 250's are 1-14 or 1-12. you will most likely never wear out a barrel on a hunting gun.

now get to cabelas and stimulate the economy


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Little buddy you are worrying about the wrong things. Unless building a custom rifle, which your x-mas money won't do, twist isn't going to be important. My old Winchester Model 70 243 with wood has held up fine to every Wisconsin and Illinois snow covered season for 25 years.

We all are suggesting you buy a new gun. Find a nice fiting comfortable gun, forget about all the fancy details. We have been suggesting Savage because it is the best bang for the buck. Yes there are other brands that are good also.

Do you have a Dick's Sporting Goods by you? They have a Remington 700 ADL, 22-250, heavy barrel, wide stock in camo synthetic. Comes with a 4-12x40 Busnell scope. My store has them for $549, - $30 in store rebate, plus I believe a $50 Remington rebate. Then if you have a Dick's score card, you get another $20 on it to redeem later. Very nice shooting guns, felt good in my hand, and one of the best built bolt actions on the market. Forget about twist, try one on for size and enjoy.

Stop repeating all the same questions, and go find a nice fitting gun. Preferably not used, that way you don't have to woory about it. The gun will last you a lifetime.

NO!!! You will not shoot the barrel out of a 22-250, unless you do ALOT of hot weather shooting with no cool down between shots. Even then I doubt you would ever hurt it.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think Kelly gave you some good advice there dude. There is a Dick's in Minnetonka off of 394 and Hopkins Crossroad, super easy to find, it's right off the frontage road. If you're from Blaine maybe you could hit Gander Mountain in Blaine, then hit Dick's on your way to Cabela's, that way you can shop around a bit and get the best deal you can.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Cabelas was dissapointing. Not much selection, the cheapest new was a weathrby vanguard and i think it was around 450. Dissapoiting.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear that dude. Were you able to stop into Dick's or Gander Mountain?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Dolphin, you best hurry and get that gun!!. season is only for 3 more weeks and the fur won't be prime much longer


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If $500-$600 is your price range, an AR is out of the question. Besides.....ARs suck balls in cold weather. (cue the guy that comes on and says he's NEVER had an issue with one.......in 20 rounds fired in the cold!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: )

Get a good bolt gun, Rem 700 SPS in .22-250, put some decent glass on it, and dont look back.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

bearhunter said:


> Dolphin, you best hurry and get that gun!!. season is only for 3 more weeks and the fur won't be prime much longer


Or even shorter! Rubbing pretty bad up north already.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok guys, I'm pretty sure your kidding about the season ending lol... Anyways i took of to Dicks Sporting Goods and I came across a few package deals

Savage Edge 22-250 the scope was i think a 3x9x40 The price i forget exactly but its was around 379.00

Savage model 111 22-250 with scope again i believe 3x9x40 again price i fogot but it was around 400.00

Remington 700 SPS 22-250 with scope again i think this scope was a 3x12 and it was around 450.00

Anyways those were the packages. I didnt get to hold them since i wasnt 18 and my dad didnt want to go along tonight. I thought i heard the stock sucked on those 700's?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

your right . i was just razzin you a bit :beer: the stocks pretty much suck on any low priced synthetic rifle. but they WILL serve you just fine for coyotes. actually, if you already have a rifle and really want something better, save what you got and add to it for a while and get what YOU really want. use what you have for now.

a good savage,remington,winchester,ect. will run from 600.00 and up.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

i wont be able to afford anything 600.00 or up more than likely... What would you take? Anybody else got any opinions on those rifles?


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

To purchase an ar in mn, you have to have a permit to purchase. To get that, you have to be 18 for assault rifle and 21 for pistol. For that matter, you have to be 18 to buy a rifle and 21 for a pistol.

nothing wrong with getting a stevens. For$ 95 you can get a laminated wood stock from boyd's at a later date.

Any stock gun will outshoot most shooters. So anything you get will more than suffice for what you want to get.

So get a dirt cheap stevens and as you improve,learn a bit about it, change the stock, bed the new stock, but in a new trigger, learn how to change you barrel and build a new caliber.

I have bought 2 new rifles. A savage model 10 youth in. 243 and a stevens in .30-06. The model10 I got for the youth stock. The stevens because I wanted a long action to build into a 280:

Stock, both shoot great


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Im not comfortable with the trigger pull. I will be staying out of the stevens model. Anybody else have a review of any of the above guns.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

are you out to shoot coyotes or f-class???. the remington sps package will be just fine also. can't say how long the scope will last though


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

alright cool, i dont think i saw a model 10 but ill re check later on. Anybody else?


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

got a savage model 12 that can do open heart surgery at 100 yards but i have heard that stevens is the same so in turn also a good shooter for the $ A good remington sp is never a bad choice


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

The package scope wont be good you guys say? its a 4x12x40 i think it might of been buckmaster... Anyways if i buy a new scope it will be better than my deer rifle as i have been using a tasco scope 3x9 on that gun. Reccomend me a scope for a decent price? Forget about the stevens i want a nice looking rifle if i paying that much, so i guess its narrowed down to a new remington 700 sps or a savage something. What models should i be looking for in savage? Anyways its between the savage and remington. Thanks


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

For the love of God, buy the SPS and be done with it. And $450 for the SPS????????????? That seems like a good price on that gun. It will be plenty accurate for you.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Whatever you want.
the model 10,12 and other savages have been suggested and it seems to be falling on deaf ears.

So, merry christmas kid, maybe you should go beg dad for a WII


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

If the scope is in fact a Nikon Buckmaster on that SPS, for $450, you're not going to find a better set up than that. The Buckmasters aren't bad scopes at all.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

thanks adam, I think ill be trying my luck with the sps. Ill check on the scope and maybe upgrade.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Well guys i have stumbled on some threads that are making me think. Some people are saying its a good out of the box shooter and they get .7's or lower when shooting factory ammo. .7 isnt that great. Anyways they are all downing the stock, if theres a stock problem it isnt worth buying it since the price of a stock is damn near the price of the gun. The scope that comes on it im pretty sure is an unknown scope so you would probably have to replace the glass. Screw me lol this **** is hard! Some one comfort me and coach me lmao.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

just buy the darn gun already, your making things so much more difficult than they need to be, i dont know what you mean about .7 not being good, do you mean thats the size of the group at 100 yards, last i checked a coyotes alot bigger than that, if your getting a new gun at a reputable store...except walmart, if you buy a 400 dollar gun with a 150 dollar scope that are both decent guns, im not going to get into which model if all your going to do is buy what they have on hand in the store but for example savage remington whatever, get a decent brand and buy it already


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

coyote_buster said:


> just buy the darn gun already, your making things so much more difficult than they need to be, i dont know what you mean about .7 not being good, do you mean thats the size of the group at 100 yards, last i checked a coyotes alot bigger than that, if your getting a new gun at a reputable store...except walmart, if you buy a 400 dollar gun with a 150 dollar scope that are both decent guns, im not going to get into which model if all your going to do is buy what they have on hand in the store but for example savage remington whatever, get a decent brand and buy it already


yea sure ill go chuck down a good $500 bucks no problem at all... NO i want to know what im getting into before i spend my money, its a wise thing to do.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

well ill look further into the sps. Im also looking for upgrades such as an attachable bipod, I havent been ablt to find one that will extend long enough for a person to sit crosslegged and shoot... most are only for prone shots... anybody??


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I understand where your coming from but its like your asking us to answer a question thats impossible to answer, theres no perfect gun and your not going to find it no matter how many questions you ask. Youve gotten dozens of suggestions of great guns and this keeps spiraling off. make a list of the reputable brands of guns such as remington, winchester savage, stevens, ect, then list the models they offer in your price range in the caliber you want to get, then knock off the ones you absolutely dont like and get it to where youve got maybe five or six guns, then start asking the questions about those models loke if one has something about it thats significantly different about it. Do the same with scopes, nikon, bushnell, luepold, ect. Look for something thats a 3-9x40 or 4-12x40 would work well in my book, if im correct if you go bigger than 40 you have to get highrise mounts and they will cost you more.

btw, what have you been using up to this point when youve been out, i started out with a shotgun and buckshot or slugs for my first two years before i got a new gun


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

and jump on cabelas website and find all the bipods, theres lots of them long enough for sitting, i have a shooting stick that you can get on walmart.com, stretches from prone to standing and only cost me ten bucks i think, lot cheaper than a bipod if your on a budget, does the same thing


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

coyote_buster said:


> and jump on cabelas website and find all the bipods, theres lots of them long enough for sitting, i have a shooting stick that you can get on walmart.com, stretches from prone to standing and only cost me ten bucks i think, lot cheaper than a bipod if your on a budget, does the same thing


I want one that mounts to the stock not one that must be dragged around. Anyways I have been using my remington 7600 chambered in .270 for hunting. Im really excited about this rifle as Im going to be practicing alot and want to be able to knock down yotes at 400-600 yrds consistently. Ill more than likely never get those shots in Minnnesota but in my fav. state ND i may. The thing is i want the gun accurate, The remington sps looks like a nice rifle, Im not sure about the scope it comes with and i dont know **** all about scopes. If you could please please point me in a direction of a good scope for 100-600 yrd shots that would be great. Now this is where I feel stupid, I dont know how to site guns in for far distances. I always site my .270 in at about 50 yrds and figure shes good to about 200 yrds. Well say a person gets put with a 500 yrd shot do you just raise up a few inches and let her fly? Savages seem to be out of my price range unless i missed one... The stevens is just ugly which doesnt matter much but i like a nice looking gun for the money.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

bearhunter---- over and out!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

All i'm going to say is "you have to crawl before you walk", and in your case, before you sprint. Step it down a little and start out with the basics and work your way up. Just go out and shoot at a 100yd range and get proficient at shooting first. Get your breathing control, trigger control....all the basics well rounded before doing taking the leap to the 500yd shots. There are so many variable that come into a shot like that on a coyote, it would make your head spin. There are a few people on here that i'd believe can make a 500yd shot with consistency, all the others are just blowing smoke, or got really lucky once.

xdeano


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i wouldnt push your luck with 600 yard shots, thats a LONG ways out, i would keep it under 300, a coyote isnt as big as it looks and it can move quite a bit in the time the bullet goes six hundred yards, just a suggestion but for someone getting started it might not hurt to bad to find the right bullets for the 270 and go with that for the rest of this season, you might put decent sized holes in a few but with the right bullets its managable, and then you have all summer to work on getting a new gun sighted in. Sigh the gun in so you can hit pretty close to the middle at 50 yards, then move your target out to 75 and adjust, then move it to 100 and adjust every time you move the target out keep dialing it in closer till you get to the distance you want. As far as scopes go find some nikons or luepolds in the price range you want then ask questions about the differences between them.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Dolphinswim,

Do you remember merry melodies? There was a cartoon on there with a pair of dogs. One was a quiet, calm, big bulldog,.....the other was a small, hyperactive yipper dog that was constantly jumping around the bulldog asking "what are we gonna do today, what are we gonna do today, huh huh huh huh, what are we gonna do today".

You kind of remind me of that little dog. Four threads on the best brand of mouth call, a hyper active rifle thread....calm down.

You really cant go wrong with any factory rifle for your level of shooting (which by the sounds is ROOKIE). Your far to concerned with running before you walk (remember what I said in another one of your threads?). A guy at your level, shouldnt be even remotely thinking about 400-500 yard stuff right now.

Buy the SPS, you wont be dissapointed. I have one, and ive gotten several buddies turned on to em, each and every one is a shooter in many cases capable of outshooting the shooter behind it.

You should be more concerned right now in making sets and actually getting a live coyote to respond and in your crosshairs for the first time.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Dolphinswin said:


> bipod, I havent been ablt to find one that will extend long enough for a person to sit crosslegged and shoot... most are only for prone shots... anybody??


Get one that the legs extend twice, so you can both prone shoot and sit on a hillside and shoot.

Go Harris...I think its the model S that I am referring to. Also make sure it is a pivoting model. You will spend about 120 for that type of bipod. Don't get Shooter's Ridge they suck I have had to fix mine about 3 times and it still is held together with some duct tape.  If that costs too much make some shooting sticks.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano said:


> or got really lucky once.
> 
> xdeano


Yup...that'd be me.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

And seriously dude, for the love of god, use the search feature.

The questions you ask are the same questions asked ninety times a year. There are so many threads on rifle brand, call brand, call type, just search for it.

Search, research, THAN ask a new question if you need clarification.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Fallguy said:


> xdeano said:
> 
> 
> > or got really lucky once.
> ...


and me too :bop:


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

For starters forget about the long range stuff for now, unless your planning on buying a good range finder at the same time which would set you back another $700 or more. If your going to be calling most of your shots are going to be 300yds or less. So forget about long range shooting for now, your going to kill a lot more dogs by effectively playing the wind and sneaking into your calling areas then you will with a gun that you can shoot out to 600yds with, so go and by a gun that you like, sight in for 200 and go hunt! After you've hunted coyotes for a few years and have had some experience shooting a few then decide from there how much more $$ you want to put into it. The more time you spend sitting in front of your computer question and second guessing things the less coyotes you will be shooting this winter.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

alright guys. Thanks for the help. I still dont understand the sighting in part of it but whatever. I know i cant sight it in at 200 yrds since the range is on 100yrds or so long.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

If you sight in about 1" high at 100 it should put you pretty close to being dead on at 200.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

coyotebuster said:


> If you sight in about 1" high at 100 it should put you pretty close to being dead on at 200.


so that would mean that you would have to shoot low on short shots? if i sight it in at 50 yrds its good to about 200 yrds also correct? Anyways i know you all are very frustrated but i can only afford to do this once, if i dont like what i get to damn bad.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes holding a bit low but not completely off the coyote on the closer shots is necessary but you also won't have to holdover nearly as much on a 300yd shot.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I sightin 1.5 to 2 inches high at 100 and i aim for the center out to 300 depends on what caliber you get but most varmit rounds are flat enought.... dont worry about hold overs or unders get them close and hit them hard if you miss you just gave them a PHD in how not to get shot so practice practice practice do a little homework and sharpin up a good knife :wink: :sniper:


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

I grabbed a remington 700 Sps varmint 22-250. It was originally 449.00 with a 4x12x40 scope, its an unknow maker of scope but it looks like bushnell maybe? Anyways it was %10 off so that brought it to 400.00 then we paid with a dicks credit card which was another %10 off. Then there is a $40 dollar rebate from remington. Also, Since the purchase was over 250 bucks we get a $20 giftcard. We also got a sports card which keeps track of your point you ear from spending at dicks and it looks like its another $20 giftcard!!!! :beer: These harris bipods really chose weird sizes... I want one that can go from full prone to sitting shot!!!!!

Oh god never mind, Im such a tool... I thought when it said it goes from 9" to 13" you couldnt stop in between... Thats correct right you can go at 10" on one like that also?


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

yeah it can be a pain to go in between but it can be done I swtiched to uni-pod and i love them but i carry a pack with all my gear. so i have space to carry two sizes if i go for a long walk. I also us the trigger stick whenever i can


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> Oh god never mind, Im such a tool... I thought when it said it goes from 9" to 13" you couldnt stop in between... Thats correct right you can go at 10" on one like that also?


Depends if its the model with the leg notches. If it doesnt have the leg notches its only got the two lengths. With the 9-13, in winter though, youll most likely be on 13" anyway because of snow.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> Dolphinswin said:
> 
> 
> > Oh god never mind, Im such a tool... I thought when it said it goes from 9" to 13" you couldnt stop in between... Thats correct right you can go at 10" on one like that also?
> ...


I think you can manually tighten the legs on the un notched models wherever you want inbetween the 9-13" by turning that round screw looking thing right below the release button for the legs. Can't remember for sure though.


----------



## coyote-man (Dec 29, 2010)

I wouldn't get so technical....I out hunt the guys with the $2,000 guns, and the $1,000 electronic calls, and sometimes they do the same to me. I would say 90% of kill shot coyotes are under 300 yds, so don't worry too much about a high powered scope. A good sighted in rifle will perform any time. I started with a .243 that could be used for deer and coyote, just changed from 100 grain on deer to 70 and 55 for fox and coyote. I still like that gun over my 22-250 maybe because I shot it for so many years. Calling is an art, that takes lots of practice just like shooting. I had to practice and make mistakes just like everyone else. Technicalities on wind, entry, movement, calling etc. will always be more important than your gun if it is sighted in


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah, just becuase you can see a coyote 600 yards away doesnt mean its worth trying, the other night i called my second coyote in within a pickup length while out in the middle of a bean field, nothing fancy required


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> I grabbed a remington 700 Sps varmint 22-250


 Well, how's the new gun? How many dogs do you have hanging in the garage? Been hunting with it yet?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

jonnyr7 said:


> Dolphinswin said:
> 
> 
> > I grabbed a remington 700 Sps varmint 22-250
> ...


Tell ya the truth i haven't gone out shooting it yet! Not sure when ill try hunting again but not to long im sure. If anybody knows the best ammo for this gun that would be great and a little easier on my pocket book.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> If anybody knows the best ammo for this gun that would be great and a little easier on my pocket book.


 Read the thread "your go to caliber/ammo for predators". Lots of opinions on ammo for the 250 on there.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

jonnyr7 said:


> Dolphinswin said:
> 
> 
> > If anybody knows the best ammo for this gun that would be great and a little easier on my pocket book.
> ...


Yes, But every gun takes certain ammo differently so i was just trying to see if i could save some money.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

If you want to save money start loading your own ammo.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

AdamFisk said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > Dolphinswin said:
> ...


Yes you can at least on my bipod you can.


----------

